# camping offer in the new forest



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi me and my partner have taken over as managers of Aldridge Hill Camping in the Forest Site and would like to offer all MHF menbers a special price of £6.00 per night per unit from now untill 22nd July.

This is a no facility site in the heart of the New Forest a couple of miles from Brockenhurst

This offer is only avaliable direct with site please call 01590623152

See website site for further information www.camping in the forest.co.uk

Offer is excluisve for MHF subscribers


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Your link doesn't work Colin try this one folks

Aldridge

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

COLIN_TEC580 said:


> Hi me and my partner have taken over as managers of Aldridge Hill Camping in the Forest Site and would like to offer all MHF menbers a special price of £6.00 per night per unit from now untill 22nd July.
> 
> This is a no facility site in the heart of the New Forest a couple of miles from Brockenhurst
> 
> ...


Any chance of repeating the offer in late September? I am sure that a MHF rally or meet could be arranged. Incedentally how will you check they are subscribers?


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a great price - couple of questions - is the land under water with all the rain recently?! We visited another site in the New Forest in May and a lot of the ground was too soft.

Is this price for any night? (we can only make Saturdays)

Do you have a set limit you are offering per night?

Many thanks

Simone


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Fantastic thanks so much, we have a long weekend planned at the end of that time along with 2 other friends who are down there for 2 weeks so we are hoping to meet up at yours for the end of their holidays possibly for 3 nights. 

Thanks again
Mandy

We are both members of C&CC as well


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Camping offer in New forest*

Thanks for the responses. Here are our answers.

The site is a bit soggy at the moment following 3 days of torrential rain !!!! - happy summer everyone. We only have grass pitches but there are enough drier areas.

To benefit from the offer, members will need to show their MHF card.

The offer applies all nights until 22nd July.

look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

rayc said:


> Any chance of repeating the offer in late September? I am sure that a MHF rally or meet could be arranged. Incedentally how will you check they are subscribers?


Ray, we now have membership cards, also can be checked via the website  :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

lovely site, very quiet with views across the forest & good walking. We were there before the Hamble rally. 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Great offer, hope this will inspire other Forest Holiday site managers.

Will try and get along for a few nights as soon as the puppy has finisher her immunisation process.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

absolutely a great offer, wish it was roundhill as well, :lol: :lol: I take it that there is water and chemical disposal.Do we have to book or just turn up.

cabby

edit. disregard have read op again and seen answers.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish I had a membership card  

Promised but never arrives.


----------



## Brightsider (Jun 21, 2012)

Colin, 

That's great, thank you! I've been wanting to come down to the New Forest and hadn't got around to choosing a site yet (or a date!) :roll: 

I will now get on the case with renewed vigour.... I can see trip no. 2 in the van won't be too far into the future...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

COLIN_TEC580, 
See if you can add MHF discounts on a more permanent basis alongside the discounts for C & CC members too - I'm sure that will attract more of us throughout the seasons


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> I wish I had a membership card
> 
> Promised but never arrives.


Hi 
That makes two of us without a membership cards, when were these dished out.

Ron


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

No membership card for me either.  

Chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> I wish I had a membership card
> 
> Promised but never arrives.


Me to.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

or me only repaid in april


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you haven;t got one, contact Nukeadmin or Ben (aircool) - would have been sent with your latest renewal - if they have your up to date address :idea:


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

bognormike said:


> if you haven;t got one, contact Nukeadmin or Ben (aircool) - would have been sent with your latest renewal - if they have your up to date address :idea:


And if you ticked the box asking for one!

Val


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Can someone please explain why this 'comercial' thread is allowed to run, when Ezetow's tread was pulled because it was classed as advertising?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah!

And where's my card??

Cheers

Harley Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Not got a card either but hey ho, he only has to check on his computer or arrival to see who is a member and who is not. 

Thought it wouldn't be long before someone would start picking out all the people so called advertising on here. Start another thread about it then all the band wagon jumpers can climb on board instead of taking a thread off on a tangent as so often happens. 

Mandy

Not happy now as just check calendar and our weekend down there is last one in July not the one I thought, still may come down though.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi it is great that you are offering this discount,i grew up in hampshire and for many years have used black knowl.We had hoped to come up to aldridge hill this year,but personal circumstances have stoped us.Hopefully next year.
One thing that has always puzzled me what is the reason for the opening times of the site,why do you shut from -4th june -21st?,and to shut the 1st week of september is a shame as many of us like to holiday later in the month.Is this tied in to the round up on the forest? lin.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Colin,

I spoke to you as you were opening up the site, hope all goes well for you. Great offer.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

got mine


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

We decided to take up Colins offer even though we don't have a membership card.
We have just spent the night on a rather soggy pitch in the New Forest. 
We are trying to decide if we should take our new bikes into Brockenhurst and trade them in for canoes. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

mixyblob said:


> We decided to take up Colins offer even though we don't have a membership card.
> We have just spent the night on a rather soggy pitch in the New Forest.
> We are trying to decide if we should take our new bikes into Brockenhurst and trade them in for canoes. :wink:


If you want a more waterproof site in the Forest then you could always try Ocknell.
Its an ex-WW2 airfield and has plenty of hardstanding on the old aircraft dispersal aprons. 
Also has toilets and hot washing up facilities.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for that spacerunner, we have been to that site before, a bit desolate from what I remember but we are fine where we are. The lapping of the waves on the van wheels is quite soothing.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I too am without a membership card of my own although I think I did receive someone elses!

JohnW


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

just spent friday and saturday night, and all day sunday there.
got wet walking the dogs but still had a good weekend.
was a nice sunny day, sunday afternoon when we departed.
bargain for a weekend away.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Well i am onsite at aldridge. The site is a bit soggy but a lovely location. A nice welcome from colin and his partner as well 

All ready for the olympic torch in the morning. 

Anyone else here ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

really pleased

Aldra


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

what card i have never had a card lol :?


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

COLIN_TEC580 said:


> Hi me and my partner have taken over as managers of Aldridge Hill Camping in the Forest Site and would like to offer all MHF menbers a special price of £6.00 per night per unit from now untill 22nd July.
> 
> This is a no facility site in the heart of the New Forest a couple of miles from Brockenhurst
> 
> ...


I wonder if they will repeat this offer for 2013


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

now that would be really nice. we love the New Forest, mainly stay at Roundhill.

cabby


----------

